# different baseband on 602



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

So I have had .13 since it was leaked and had issues with losing 3g and bouncing between 1x and 3g. So I took the ota, rooted then flashed a 602 Rom. Re activated the baseband and am still having problems.

Will .07 or.12 work on 602? Never had issues with dropping data on either of those.

Thanks.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> So I have had .13 since it was leaked and had issues with losing 3g and bouncing between 1x and 3g. So I took the ota, rooted then flashed a 602 Rom. Re activated the baseband and am still having problems.
> 
> Will .07 or.12 work on 602? Never had issues with dropping data on either of those.
> 
> Thanks.


the only way i can think of to have 602 with older radio is to sbf to whichever one has the radio you want. then use the linux sbf_flash tool to sbf 602. I've read that the sbf_flash tool will not flash the radio portion of the sbf, so that will leave your radio at whichever one you had.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Razor. So i will have to install linux as a virtual machine on Windows 7? That should be interesting to explain that one to the wife. LMAO

I am thinking baseband issue due to big red updating to 4g in the neighboring cities....not mine of course. But at work I run at -94 to -101 Dbm at home running at -83 to -94Dbm. While on the highway home from work tonight I had my phone in the dock with the mobile data running and on the highway I was at -60Dbm It seems to be affecting my sons and my wifes x....theirs are not rooted but they lose 3g all the time.

I will keep the option of sbf_flash if it continues.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's just an iso cd. You just boot your comp from cd during the start up.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Never tried it but I would imagine you could flash a baseband only zip from recovery. I have all 3 if you want to try.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Thanks Razor. So i will have to install linux as a virtual machine on Windows 7? That should be interesting to explain that one to the wife. LMAO
> 
> I am thinking baseband issue due to big red updating to 4g in the neighboring cities....not mine of course. But at work I run at -94 to -101 Dbm at home running at -83 to -94Dbm. While on the highway home from work tonight I had my phone in the dock with the mobile data running and on the highway I was at -60Dbm It seems to be affecting my sons and my wifes x....theirs are not rooted but they lose 3g all the time.
> 
> I will keep the option of sbf_flash if it continues.


as bob mentioned above, no need to install linux. you can run it from a cd. here http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> Never tried it but I would imagine you could flash a baseband only zip from recovery. I have all 3 if you want to try.


those zips only work when you're on the .340 froyo kernel


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> those zips only work when you're on the .340 froyo kernel


good to know, glad i didn't try it lol


----------

